# [RED]: Dirección física= 00:00:00:00:00:00  (pendiente)

## babElica

Mu buenas:

 Hace tiempo que no entro en el foro. De hecho hace tiempo que no tengo conexión propia de internet, así que saluditos después de tanto tiempo. 

 Hace nada me he mudado y cuando finalmente tuve internet en casa resulta que el router no responde y mi tarjeta de red, que está configurada para obtener la dirección por dhcp, hace algo raro: conecto por cable mi tarjeta de red con el router. Éste debería entregarme una IP por dhcp pero, si escribo ifconfig, la tarjeta de red no aparece. Si escribo ifconfig -a, aparece sin IP asignada y con HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00.     :Shocked: 

 ¿Alguien sabe qué demonios pasa?   :Sad: 

Muchas gracias de antemano y un bico   :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

¿Podrías indicar maś detalles sobre la tarjeta de red? ¿De qué modelo es? ¿está integrada en placa base, o en un slot PCI? ¿Te has asegurado de tener cargado el módulo correcto?

----------

## babElica

Hola de nuevo:

 Pues tengo un portátil, así que es una tarjeta de red integrada. Prácticamente todo es de la marca SiS. La tarjeta es (creo) una SiS 900 que, hace cosa de una semana y pico, funcionaba perfectamente. El software de mi sistema no ha cambiado en absoluto, aunque hace poco me cambiaron (y aseguraron soldaron) la pila de la placa. ¿Pueden haberse cargado algo sin darse cuenta? No debería afectar para nada. Además me conecté después de la reparación en otra casa con otro router y no me dio ningún problema (¿será quizás que ya entonces existía el problema pero al otro router no le importaba que la dirección física fueran tantos ceros y a este si?).

 No sé si esta información será suficiente. Gracias por el mensaje y un saludito...

 Ahora que lo pienso... voy a experimentar arrancando con una Knopix y os cuento cómo me va.

----------

## babElica

Vamos a ver:

 Para la tarjeta me devuelve esto a 

```
lspci

0000:00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)
```

Y para el ifconfig -a  me devuelve: 

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1404 (1.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0x1800
```

 Esto me pasa en Gentoo, WinXP y Knoppix. ¿Será algo hardware?    :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## focahclero

¿Y no será que el router no te proporciona la IP por DHCP?

¿El router tiene interfaz de administraciónb -web o telnet? ¿Qué te dice?

¿No has probado a fijar una dirección IP en el PC?

...

----------

## babElica

Güenass otra vez:

 Respondiendo a las preguntas:

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Y no será que el router no te proporciona la IP por DHCP?

 

Sí proporciona el IP por DHCP. Es el router de una red con dos ordenadores y al mío es al único al que le pasa eso.  

 *Quote:*   

> ¿El router tiene interfaz de administraciónb -web o telnet? ¿Qué te dice?

 

He comprobado que en el router está todo bien (y el otro ordenador no tiene ningún problema)

 *Quote:*   

> ¿No has probado a fijar una dirección IP en el PC?

 

Sí, pero como si nada; no tengo acceso al router, ni a internet ni nada.

Un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Si te pasa con todos los sistemas operativos, pues entonces sí, podría ser tema de hardware...

----------

## kabutor

Vuelve a probar con el router que dices que te funciono, y si te sigue petando es cosa de hard.

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## babElica

Gracias por las respuestas. Me parece que es problema de hardware (¿no hay que ser un poco manazas?)  así que voy a tener que probar con una tarjetita wireless alemana, si consigo configurar.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Tienes cargado el módulo 3c59x?

además en /etc/conf.d/net tienes que tener la entrada de eth0 como auto y dhcp (miralo por si se hubiera borrado).

----------

## LordAckward

manualmente, primero debes asignar una direccion MAC a tu tarjeta de red, parece ser que no le asignas ninguna (seguramente problema de drivers asi que incluso asignadola no te funcione bien). 0 a todo es  una direccion de broadcast en ethernet creo (en esto igual me equivoco) asi que te dara problemas (en esto seguro que no).

Prueba algo asi:

```

ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:01

```

Despues de eso vuelve a ejecutar el cliente dhcp y mira si te asigna una ip.

Por si acaso lo mejor es asignarla directamente y si ves que funciona probar con el dhcp.

```

ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <netmask>

echo <nameserver> /etc/rseolv.conf

route add default gw <ip_gateway>

```

Si esto funciona, prueba a recibir la ip via dhcp

----------

